# Remington 300 Short Action Ultra Mag



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Does anyone out there own a Remington 300 Short Action Ultra Mag ?

How do you like it ? Would you buy another one ? Any pro's / con's ?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

300 SAUM [Sales/promotion], I believe most would buy the WSM. More loads available from more manufacturers and so on. Not to say your gun choice is not a good one, its an excellent cartridge, Winchester just stole the thunder so to speak by being first.
I sell a lot of reloading equipment, and brass cases. Rarely do I see 300 SAUM cases [I have about 10 right now, and thats from all the brass I have processed all year].
There really isnt much of a difference between the 2 cartridges, and Id be happy with the caliber if I had one.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I own one,... it's a .300 SAUM Remington 673 guide rifle. I won it in a raffle 2 years ago.  

It had great out of the box accuracy,.. and my handloads only improved the accuracy of the rifle. When I first started shooting it I was purchasing and shooting the factory "Remington" ammo and it had 1/2 inch groups out of the box. I have since developed some "home-brew" rounds using Partitions, Hornady Interbonds, Barnes "X" and Triple X projectiles. T'is a SWEET rifle !

Huntsman27 is correct however,.. the 300 SAUM was Remingtons answer to the .300 WSM and they are both VERY similar to each other in every aspect.
They also claim that the .300 WSM is slightly faster in FPS ratings but the 50-70fps difference they claim isn't any big deal in my book. I love my guide rifle!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

I found 3 boxes of REMINGTON 270 WSM ammo, Remington making ammo for the Win 270 WSM now. Too bad Win doesnt reciprocate on the SAUMs, but they probably dont feel there would be enough sales. I like the 270/7MM and 300 shorties. Dont see much of a market for the 223/243/ and 25 WSSM though. Those are pretty much going by the wayside. The 325 WSM also, I think is not going to go over well. Being its really a glorified 8MM mag [albeit short, its going to go the way of Rems 8MM Magnum].


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Remington only chambers the .300 RSAUM in 2 rifles currently. It's on it's death bed basicaly. If you handload, go for it, if not, plan to hoard ammo.

As far as the .325 WSM, it's on my short list of next rifles. Chambered in a nice trim A Bolt stainless that weighs in at 6 lbs, 4oz, thats a lot of gun in a lightweight package. I have no use for heavy rifles, especially when they are no longer necessary. Now that there are more options for 8mm/.325 caliber bullets, this caliber has a better chance. When Big Green brought out the 8mm Mag, bullet selection for this relative oddball in America was slim to none. Was too bad really as the 8mm Rem Mag is a tremendous cartridge. Ofcourse the .325 WSM won't do anything the 8mm Mag or the .338 Win Mag won't do, but you will no longer need a 9.5- 10 pound finished rifle to harness that power. 
I think the .325 might actually be the most usefull of all the WSM cartridges. I also like the .25 WSSM, but I'm not confident that will be a big hit.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

disagree. The 300 WSM is and will always be the most popular cartridge, but if you like the 325 that may be just what you wanted. The thought of blasting light guns in mags has never been my idea of fun, but for hunting you probably wont shoot it enough to make you sore.
I have liked the 8MM-06, and 8MM Mauser too, No problems with 8MM chamberings here.
The 25 WSSM though? If I didnt have a 25-06 I might buy one, however with owning the 25-06 I cant see buying the shorty. At one time I thought about the custom 25 Souper [308 case-25 neck] Just bought the 25-06 anyways.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You're right, the .300 WSM will always be the most popular, but I still think the .325 will be more versatile/usefull. I also agree that if I already had one of the long action versions, I would not bother buying any of the SAUM or WSM cartridges....certainly not on the basis of need anyway. Yep, the .325 off the bench in a lightweight gun would not be my idea of fun, but for load development, I would use the Caldwell lead sled, but for any practice etc, sandbags and a bench would not be in the cards. And I would not be shooting it for plinking thats for sure!

I like the 8mm-06 as well, along with the .338-06. If I ever get around to building a basic custom rifle for hunting, the .338-06 already has the nod as my cartridge of choice.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

in 338-06 a few years back. Not quite sure. I am sure your correct that the 325 isnt your all-day prairie dog varminter! 
I did have a 300 WSM a couple years back, but swapped it off. All the marketing Win and Big Green did to get them off the ground and they seemed to hit a bump in the road. My brass collection [for the gun shows] shows the 300WSM the hands down winner of the popularity contest, the 270WSM running second and the 7WSM a distant 3rd....the Saum cartridges.....way down the list.
I know the wife hopes I unload some of this stuff at the gun shows soon!


----------



## 150 Class (Oct 9, 2004)

For whatever, it seems that everybody who needed an excuse to buy a new rifle went out and did so in the 300 WSM, myself included, Remington was a late comer to the brief shorty craze, I agree 300 WSM will most likely be the most popular, I have not seen 325 ballistics but have to guess they are a leap above the 338, which really creates a niche and an advantage.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

150 Class said:


> I have not seen 325 ballistics but have to guess they are a leap above the 338, which really creates a niche and an advantage.


It's about neck and neck with the .338 as far as velocity is concerned. With 180 grain loads, it's approx 100 fps faster than the standard .300 Win Mag. I think 200 or 225 grain loads are more optimal for this round though. Comes from the factory in 3 loads, 180, 200, and 225.

Hunt,
You're right, Weatherby still offers the .338-06, but none of the others have chambered it....yet. Personaly I think it's a great all around big game round, good balance between recoil and power.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

was marketing the ammo for the 338-06 in combination with Weatherby. A nice set of RCBS or Redding dies and I believe the pails or 30-06 brass I have could be made useful once again......well, that and the 25-06s for next years PD trip to Montana.
You would think they would have brought that cal out [338-06] even if it was a limited run, it would have sold out.......Then comes the matter of Win or Rem may be Federal too of making the ammo. Also cant discount the good ole 35 Whelan either.


----------

